# Whose Fence is this...?



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm just about finished building my new router table and have been researching fences. I really like this extrusion but can't seem to identify it. Sommerfeld's fence is the same extrusion but his is gold anodized which won't go with my other aluminum hardware. Plus its four feet long!

Thanks for any help. I'm stumped...


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

From what I can see it looks like a Mark Sommerfeld fence SO Top & Fence-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

Unfortunately his website doesn't seem to show any pictures of the back side of his fence for you to see and compare. It's a very good fence though.

Charley


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

That's my fence in the your posted snapshot and yes it's a sommerfeld fence, it's a great fence but I would suggest you get the one from Peach Tree it's almost the same and with a Little rework it can be used the same way as the swing type fence or just use it like it comes but I do suggest you get some more of the pop in inserts at the same time...

Amazon.com: CMT 999.501.10 Pivoting Fence: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: CMT 999.500.02 Industrio Router Table System with Precision Fence, Phenolic Insert, Cabinet, Zero Clearance Inserts, Centering Tool and Insert Plate with 2 Aluminum Rings: Home Improvement

TOOLCORRAL
TOOLCORRAL @ Amazon.com:
Amazon.com At a Glance: TOOLCORRAL

Peach Tree ▼
Supreme Router Table Fence
Router Table Fence

=========



2bigfeet said:


> I'm just about finished building my new router table and have been researching fences. I really like this extrusion but can't seem to identify it. Sommerfeld's fence is the same extrusion but his is gold anodized which won't go with my other aluminum hardware. Plus its four feet long!
> 
> Thanks for any help. I'm stumped...


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

Ha... thanks Bob. Now I remember where I stole that image. I couldn't find the thread I got it from... I wanted to ask you directly.

Hmmm... the Sommerfeld and CMT are a bit pricey. It looks like the Sommerfeld is only available 48" long... is that how long your fence is? Or, are they not making a shorter one anymore?

I did look at the Peachtree stuff. I'll have to look again. I don't see the Supreme Fence being like yours. The Deluxe Fence is the same "L" profile, but it doesn't seem as heavy duty as yours.

I've been doing some more digging and found the Jessem Mast R Fence II and the Bench Dog ProMax have nearly the same extrusion as the Sommerfeld (albeit a little lighter perhaps). I would have to modify either one of them only a little by drilling two holes in from the ends so they'd slide and lock down using the tracks on my Woodpecker's top. And the price is a little more palpable.

I finished up the table this evening. I'll likely start a build thread here tomorrow (lots of pics). It just looks plain naked without a fence. I'll have to make a decision by Monday.

Thanks again for chiming in.

Jessem...


















Bench Dog...


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

Hmmm... I made a lengthy reply last night with pics that didn't go through. I guess I'm still on double secret probation not having reached the "Ten" post goal.

At any rate, thanks for the responses.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You don't need 10 post,, to post pictures,, if you post (upload) them to this site they will show up..

=====



2bigfeet said:


> Hmmm... I made a lengthy reply last night with pics that didn't go through. I guess I'm still on double secret probation not having reached the "Ten" post goal.
> 
> At any rate, thanks for the responses.


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

And the winner is... none of the above.

I just placed an order for the new Woodpeckers RF-3 fence. It fits my table with no modifications and looks fairly substantial. Suppose to have T-tracks in the back as well. Once I have get it I'll post pics.

Thanks again for the info...


----------

